# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Gjysem Hena -Mylinda

## shigjeta

Na ishte një herë një vaj Gruaja plakë e ndërpreu fjalën në mes dhe hodhi një shikim jashtë dritares. Sytë e saj vështronin diku larg, në një pikë të humbur të horizontit. Përpara saj deti shtrihej i pamatë dhe valet e tij lodronin lehtas, duke prishur formën e përgjysmuar të hënës. Gjyshja ngriti sytë lart dhe pa atë gjysëmhënë që qëndronte e vetmuar në qiellin e errët pa yje të asaj nate të gjatë. Ajo lëkundej ngadalë në karrigen e drunjtë dhe vështrimi i saj u bë i ftohtë, i huaj. Vajza e vogël që rrinte e heshtur pranë saj, e shikoi gjyshen e çuditur. Ajo priste të dëgjonte përrallën e premtuar, por papritmas nga buzët e gruas së thinjur dolën disa tinguj të çuditshëm. Ajo fliste në një gjuhë tjetër, në një gjuhë që vetëm gjysëmhëna e largët mund ta kuptonte. Vajza e vogël mbështeti kokën në prehrin e gjyshes dhe dëgjonte atë bashkëbisedim të çuditshëm për të. Zëri i plakës ishte i shtruar, e fjalët dilnin nga goja e saj ngadalë, njëra pas tjetrës, duke ndjekur një ritëm të pacaktuar. Shikimi i saj i përhumbur ish kthyer shumë e shumë vite prapa. Buzë bregut të detit ajo shihte dike tjetër. Ajo vajzë ishte ulur mbi rërën e lagurdhe shkruante mbi të një emër. Gjysëmhëna e shikonte nga lart dhe heshtte. Por dallgët vinin me zhurmë, i merrnin shkronjat me vete e i çonin larg në thellësitë e panjohura të detit. Vajza shikonte nga shoqja e saj e largët dhe psherëtinte e trishtuar. Sytë e saj të përlotur kërkonin të lexonin atë emër. Buzët e thara donin ta thërrisnin, por ato tre shkronja i mblidheshin në fyt, dhe prej buzëve dilnin vetëm ngashërima. Përmes lotëve ajo shikonte atë fytyrë, qe tashmë ishte bërë e huaj për të, e pakapshme. Ajo mundohej ta prekte, por sytë e tij i largoheshin. Vajza donte ti fliste, por djali ikte me nxitim. Vajza vraponte pas tij, por rëra e ftohtë e plazhit e pengonte. Dallgët ngadalësonin vrullin e tyre të shpejtë pranë bregut, dhe talleshin me përpjekjet e dëshpëruara të saj. Dikur ato dallgë, qe tani e shikonin vajzën me përçmim, shkumëzonin të gëzuara mbi trupat e dy të rinjve. Djali e merrte vajzë në krahë dhe ata shkonin ashtu të përqafuar drejt rërës së ngrohtë. Gishtërinjtë e tij ngatërroheshin nëpër flokët e gjatë, bjondë të vajzës, që shkëlqenin nën rrezet e buta të diellit. Por tanimë, kujtimet e atyre ditëve ishin kthyer në një makth pa mbarim. Ardhja e dimrit, së bashku me rrezet e diellit, kish ftohur edhe zemrën e saj. As ditët e para të pranverës nuk kishin mundur ta ngrohin atë zemër. Ajo iku Iku diku larg,në mes të shkretëtirës, duke lënë pas shijen e hidhur të ndarjes. Tashmë vajza endej bashkë me kujtimet nën rrezet përvëluse të diellit, dhe mbi rërën e nxehtë mbeteshin gjurmët e mallit. Përpara syve i shfaqej mirazhi i tij. Zëri i tij prishte heshtjen mijëra vjeçare të shkretëtirës, dhe ajo ndjente lotët ti njomnin buzët e etura. Shija e tyre e kripur e ndiqte pasnëpër vite, e kujtimi i tij i rëndonte shpirtin. Zemra e thyer largohej prej vajzës, ngjitej lart në qiellin e errët të shpirit të saj dhe kërkonte zemrën e djalit. Por ajo zemër ishte kthyer në një diell të ftohtë dimri, e gjysëmhëna nuk mund ta gjente më
        Vajza, tashmë e plakur, kaloi gishtërinjtë nëpër flokët e thinjur dhe psherëtiu. Gjysëmhëna e vështroi nga lart, pa mundur ti thoshte asnjë fjalë. Dalëngadalë mëngjesi po agonte, e me largimin e natës largohej edhe gjysma e zemrës së saj, tashmë e plakur dhe e munduar në kërkim të një mirazhi të pakapshëm

----------


## antibiotic1

A ka dikush nga këtu programi Mawinkit?
Një softuer i tij që përdoret për dizajnimin e brendshëm të shtëpisë, kuzhinat e kështu me radhë ..
Unë kam kërkuar kudo, por nuk mund të shihet nga ku mund ta shkarkoni.
Të lutem më ndihmo
Faleminderit

----------

